# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Snel gevoelig bij vrijen;maagdenvlies?

## kirsty

ik heb sinds 2 jaar een hele lieve vriend ik vrij graag met hem alleen als we echt sex hebben wordt het snel (na ongeveer 10 minuten) gevoelig! stel dat we de volgende dag ook sex willen doet het al gelijk helemaal pijn dus moet ik altijd weer even wachten. Het heeft een normale penis en het gaat er heus niet heel ruig aan toe haha
Het doet alleenmaar pijn aan een klein randje, ik kan het een beetje vast pakken, naar mijn idee is het dus nog stug maagdenvlies. Na de sex is dat randje dus ook heel gevoelig en alleen daar heb ik pijn! ik ben naar mijn huisarts geweest en verteld dat ik dacht dat ik stug maagdenvlies heb maar ze reageerde gelijk dat het onwaarschijnlijk is waardoor ik haar dus niet meer durfde te laten kijken. Ik voel me best wel een beetje wanhopig nu  :Frown:  ik zou zo graag gewoon lekker het willen doen zonder pijn te hebben. Ik schaam me zo om nog een keer naar haar toe te gaan. Wat zouden jullie doen? ik kan me wel ontspannen hoor! ik geniet juist en dan ineens doet het pijn....ik denk door de wrijvingen. please heeft iemand een tip!?
bedankt

----------


## Déylanna

Het heeft niets te maken met het "maagdenvlies", maar waarschijnlijk heb jij gewoon een stugge vagina-rand. 
Bij sommige vrouwen is de rand van de ingang van de vagina erg stug. Dit kan bij penetratie dus behoorlijk pijnlijk zijn. Echter, een oplossing is er bijna niet voor. Die vaginarand is nu éénmaal stug, en zover als dat ik weet, kun je daar niets aan doen, helaas. Toch zou ik, als ik jou was, wel terug gaan naar je huisarts en het er toch gewoon weer over hebben. Voor hetzelfde geldt kan er wel iets aangedaan worden, alleen ik zou zo niet weten wat.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Agnes574

Ik raad je ook aan terug een bezoekje te brengen aan je huisartse!!
Ten eerste het is een zij..dat lijkt me toch al makkelijker en 
ten tweede: er niet nerveus voor zijn...ze ziet écht wel vaker een vagina hoor  :Wink: 
Uit ervaring kan ik je zeggen dat ik het open en bloot op die tafel liggen de eerste keer ook niet écht je dat vond,maar zoveel jaar verder heb ik er absoluut geen probleem meer mee.
Als zij je kan vertellen wat er scheelt ga je er veel beter mee om kunnen gaan meid en wie weet kan het toch gemakkelijk worden opgelost  :Wink: 

Sterkte en succes
Ag Xx

----------


## kirsty

Bedankt deylanna en agnes... ja misschien is mijn vaginawand stug maar ik kan wel echt dat ene stukje was pijn gaat doen vast pakken...soort flubbertje...ja klinkt raar haha...maar heb echt t gevoel dat dat van maagdenvlies is maar als meerdere mensen zeggen dat dat dus waarschijnlijk niet kan...
Ik vind het gewoon heel eng om naar de huisarts te gaan...die stap om je broek uit te doen en ben er natuurlijk vaker gekomen en ze kent me al een beetje, het voelt gewoon zo onnatuurlijk. Ik schaam me terwijl ik er volgensmij wel gewoon uit zie hoor. Gewoon zo een raar idee dat ze daar met haar hoofd zit!!! Maar inderdaad voor haar is het natuurlijk heel gewoon

groetjes

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Kirsty,

Mijn vrouw heeft het zelfde probleem gehad. Of in iedergeval lijkt het verdacht veel op jou verhaal. wij zijn zelfs naar een genecoloog geweest. Maar zijn reactie was: het gewoon vaker doen. Wat voor haar, en voor jou waarschijnlijk ook niet, geen optie was. Of een kindje krijgen. Uiteindelijk was dat inderdaad de oplossing. Niet dat ik je een zwangerschap wil aanpraten. Maar voor zover wij hebben kunnen ontdekken wel het enige dat echt helpt. Het gebruik van extra glijmiddel, gelijk bij het begin van het vrijen, gaf overigens wel erg veel verlichting, als de pijn namelijk begon bleef ook de vocht toevoer achter bij normaal. Succes!

Gr John

----------


## Sylvia93

Hee Kirsty

Ik begrijp je wel hoor, dat je het eng vind om naar je huisarts te gaan. Mij lijkt het ook gewoon doodeng, maar de laatste tijd ga ik gewoon wel makkelijker met dit soort problemen naar de huisarts, meestal heb ik een vrouwelijke (en met dit soort problemen vraag ik dan altijd om een vrouwelijke :Wink: ) zou je ook kunnen doen als je je lekkerder bij een vrouw voelt. En idd het is haar beroep dus een vagina van een vrouw ziet ze echt wel vaker, dus er is niks om je voor te schamen.

Groetjes,

----------


## kirsty

ok bedankt,

vind het wel eng hoor sommige reacties dat er waarschijnlijk niks aan te doen is :-( 
nou zit niks anders op om de dokter te bellen...ben nu in mn periode hihi dus moet maar even paar dagen wachten

groetjes

----------


## Nadiieh

Graag zal ik willen horen hoe het is afgelopen en wat de dokter heeft gezegt.
Ik heb namelijk precies hetzelfde probleem!

groetjess

----------


## mokika

Ik heb het zelf ook gehad en ben er aan geopereerd. Eerst ook naar de huisarts geweest, die dacht dat ik frigide was of zo, maar dat bleek het niet te zijn. Toen naar de gynecoloog, die me aanraadde om slaolie te gebruiken tijdens het vrijen. Toch kon de gynecoloog meteen voelen dat er een richel zat bij mij en dat die pijn deed. Na de operatie was de pijn niet meteen weg, want het litteken was ook nogal gevoelig, maar na verloop van tijd is het helemaal over gegaan.

Wat je nog zou kunnen proberen is om jezelf heel erg te ontspannen. Door tijdens de sex je spieren daar aan te spannen en weer los te laten. Zelf denk ik dat het niet veel zal helpen, maar je weet nooit. 

Ik raad je echt een operatie aan.

Groetjes,
Mokika

----------


## kirsty

Hoi,

Nouja!! ik heb ineens geen last meer!!! ik ben zo blij. We hebben nu elke keer gewoon veel extra glijmiddel gebruikt plus lang voorspel en het gaat gewoon helemaal goed!

Groetjes!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Kirsty!

Nou dat is echt heel goed nieuws!! De pijn kan idd ook veroorzaakt worden door te weinig vocht in je vagina, daar is een uitgebreid lang voorspel+glijmiddel natuurlijk perfect voor!
Ik denk dus ook dat dat jouw probleem was. Maar gelukkig is het opgelost en kun je gewoon genieten tijdens het vrijen!

Groetjes,

----------


## kirsty

Ja...ik dacht echt dat er iets mis was en ik opzich dacht ik dat ik altijd wel nat genoeg was als mijn vriend en ik het met elkaar deden. Dus een goede tip is!! gebruik gewoon veel glijmiddel :-D

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha ja idd, ik heb er zelf niet vaak last van maar als ik wel pijn bij het vrijen heb komt het dus idd ook doordat het dan niet nat genoeg is (mn vriend gebruikt dan idd ook glijmiddel of behoorlijk wat spuug wil ook wel helpen :Smile: )

xxx

----------

